# you know you are a goat fanatic if,....



## goat

in this game the first person writes you know you are a goat fanatic if ....
the next erson must write something that them a goat fanatic what you write needs to be true about you

example (person1) You know you are a goat fanatic if....
(person2) you would rather go to a goat show than super bowl. :
you know you are a goat fantic if.......

have fun! :cake:


----------



## Frosty1

You'd rather go to the goat auction every Saturday instead of going to the mall. 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## toth boer goats

You can never go on vacation..... cause you don't want to leave them..

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## iddybit acres

You make sure the goat's are fed breakfast and dinner before the family ......

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

You talk nonstop about goats to your non-goatie friends.....

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

You let your goats in the house 

You know your a goat fanatic if........


----------



## toth boer goats

You take better care of them ..than yourself....


You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Frosty1

You totally freak out if they're not in their stall by twilight. 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## GingersMaMa

You would rather go goat shopping than cloths shopping !

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## CapriGem

Your goats are so used to being transported in your little hatchback car that they hop in on their own   

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## liz

Your work schedule revolves around kidding season and you drive every one nuts with baby pics! :lovey: 

You know you're a goat fanatic if.......


----------



## goat

your idea of a dream vacation is a national goat show :leap: :book: 

you know you are a goat fanatic if....


----------



## GingersMaMa

You are obsessed with taking pics of your goats behind ! :ROFL: 


You know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## Little Bit Ranch

If you have only had them a few days and spend more time with them than your Boyfriend!

You Know You are a Goat Fanatic if,......


----------



## LaZyAcres

If people at your job bring their vegetable scraps in for your goats.
:thumb: 

You Know You are a Goat Fanatic if,......


----------



## toth boer goats

Take more pics of goats than humans :laugh: 

You Know You are a Goat Fanatic if,......


----------



## Ozark Lady

You take camping trips to get away from it all, but only if your goats may come along.



you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## toth boer goats

feed the goats before you feed yourself....

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you dream about goats


----------



## toth boer goats

you love watching them Play...

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## jaymerose

If you schedule everything you need to do around your goats schedules


----------



## VincekFarm

If you cry when your goat dies.  

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## milkmaid

you check TGS every time you get on the computer.

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

when you buy a new goat, and stop EVERYTHING jusat to give her a name 
you know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you call yourself a grandparent when your doe kids
you know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

you spend more time cleaning the goat pens than your own house

You know you are a goat fanatic if.......


----------



## DavyHollow

you spend hours online picking out names for goats you probably will never use.

You know you're a goat fanatic if


----------



## goat

you can not stand to go more than one day without a baby goat after weaning the last kid of the year. :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack
:kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: 


You know you are a goat fanatic if.......


----------



## fiberchick04

You plan the next breeding season pairs as soon as the first kids drop :lol:

You know you are a goat fanatic when


----------



## RMADairyGoats

when you spend all your money feeding them

you know your are a goat fanatic if.....


----------



## amylawrence

your husband asks you where you want to go for date night and you answer "TSC for goat supplies."

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## milkmaid

:laugh: 

Your back hurts when you go clothes shopping, but not when you shovel manure. :? 

You know you're a goat fanatic when...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

if you would rather clean the goat pens than watch TV

you know you are a goat fanatic if....


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

When during prayer request time in Sunday school you ask for prayer for your goat's fertility.

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

You dream about goats and their babies almost every night

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

family members make fun of you for looking at udders!!

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## goat

you know you need to cut back ..But you just could not resist that doe you saw for sale.



You know you are a goat fanatic if......


----------



## toth boer goats

When you spend almost every waking hour... when your Does are really close to kidding.....and get no sleep....


You know you are a goat fanatic if......


----------



## xymenah

When your at the grocery store you think of produce to buy that your goats might like.

You know you're a goat fanatic if.....


----------



## KW Farms

You know more about your goats ancestors than your own. :laugh:

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

You like to have your mobile device connected to the internet so that you can check in on other peoples' does and you check the sites when you're professor looks away

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Guest

You refer to Co Co Puffs as pellets.


you know you are a goat fanatic if............


----------



## BareCreekFarm

You bring your bottle babies to school :laugh: 

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## .:Linz:.

You stand at the window to just look at your goats for awhile, even when all they're doing is laying down in the sun. 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

You are so captivated by someone ELSE'S goat giving birth on live web cam, you skip supper.

You Know You're A Goat Fanatic If.....


----------



## .:Linz:.

You have a dream one night that you are pregnant - with baby goats.  

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You bring your baby goats in the house rather than leave them out in the barn
you know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## KW Farms

You've taken more photos of your goats then yourself, friends, and family.

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## milkmaid

You're more aware of your goats' health than your own.

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## toth boer goats

You have endless sleepiness nights ...worrying if they have kidded or not...


You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## thegoatgirl

....You love your goats more than your friends.  :laugh:

I do!! :laugh: 

You know that you are a goat fanatic if you....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You just came in from vacuming the barn!  I can explain I swear!! lol!!!

You know that you are a goat fanatic if....

BTW my barn looks great!


----------



## KW Farms

You can tell your goats apart just by hearing their baa's. 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep I can! lol!

if you Spend more time with your gats than your friends

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

KW Farms said:


> You can tell your goats apart just by hearing their baa's.


I can! They each have their own voice, and I can point each goat out by their sound :laugh:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You just came in from vacuming the barn!  I can explain I swear!! lol!!!
> BTW my barn looks great!


lol!!!!I have actually thought about doing that several times, my mom will not let me  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^^ well my dad had me go out and suck up the cob webs... and I got a bit carried away.....


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^^ well my dad had me go out and suck up the cob webs... and I got a bit carried away.....


lol.... sounds like something I would do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ya I got all the hay/shavings/poop out of the craks in the floor and between the studs


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Oops, didn't mean to mess up the thread. You know you are a goat fanatic if you have long lists of breeders you like, complete with location lol

you know you are a goat fanatic if..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! yes I do!

you love watching their udder grow B4 kidding....

you know you are a goat fanatic if..


----------



## goat

you put little coats on your baby goats before adding them to the kid pen

You know you are a goat fanatic if......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KW Farms

...you have a goat related background image on your computer. :laugh:

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

.....You come to the goat spot before facebook
&/or
.....You decide that a car mechanic is trustworthy because there is a picture of the owners goats on the wall

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## Willow

...If you wear your "I Love Goats" shirt to school...and you're the teacher!

You know you are a goat fanatic if....


----------



## mistydaiz

You check on your soon-to-kid doe every half hour! 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

... You'd rather spend your money on treats and food for your goats than food for you

You know you are a goat fanatic if.....


----------



## rosti

You sleep out in the barn when your goats are getting close to kidding.

You know you are a goat frantic if.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If you spend every penny you have buying goats

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

rather than doing online shoe or clothes shopping, you goat shop...

You know you're a goat fanatic if . . . .


----------



## Willow

You accidentally ask your pregnant colleague at work if she's a first freshner.Whoops! You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^LOL!!! :ROFL: 

When you plan the next years breeding before this years kids are born....

You know you're a goat fanatic if . . . .


----------



## sunshinegoat

..you sit in the mommy/baby pen while talking on the phone instead of sitting on the couch...

You know your are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Willow said:


> You accidentally ask your pregnant colleague at work if she's a first freshner.Whoops! You know you are a goat fanatic if...


Lol!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Thanks for the good laugh! :ROFL:



sunshinegoat said:


> You know your are a goat fanatic if,....


If you love to watch American Idol with your baby goats.

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## sunshinegoat

..you build your kidding barn right outside the kitchen door so you can make breakfast and watch for signs of labor.. (the hubby comes up with the best ideas!) 

you know you are a goat fanatic if,...


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you sleep with your goats when there's a storm so they're not scared!
you know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^lol :laugh: 

The first thing you click on when you are online is TGS :laugh: 

You know you're a goat fanatic of...


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you can't stand the thought of going out of town without being able to talk to your goat on the phone at least twice a day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If your so tired you can hardly hold your eyes open and your still here on TGS


----------



## RMADairyGoats

you wash your goats feed pans in the dishwasher about once a week so they're nice and clean :laugh: 
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## KW Farms

You spend more money on goat supplies then stuff for yourself.

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

....you're not homesick for your parents or your house, but for your goats

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## toth boer goats

Get up in the middle of the night ..to check on the goats

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## thegoatgirl

You spend more time with them then with your family.  

You know if you're a goat fanatic if..........


----------



## DavyHollow

..... you decide not to pick up a temp job in the summer because your goats will be kidding then.

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You get weird looks when you are walking in a store talking about "how great a does udder attachments are!" LOL!

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## Frog pond farm

All you can think about is goats :laugh: 

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^lol!
You stay up all night watching a doe that's not even in labor 
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

been there done that! lol! ^

if you sit in your goat pen and talk to your goats for hours

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
you spend hours cleaning your goat pens so there's not ONE poop in it 
You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^yep!

you have lists of breeding plans for years to come! (even if you don't own the buck!)


You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

you have a doeling that's not even a week old and are already making breeding plans for her 
you know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

if you drool over udders
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You have a HUGE list of reg names that you'll prolly never use
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!

If you would rather talk about goats then boys.... (to an extent LOL! )

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!
You would rather spend time with the herd than at a party.
You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

most def.!

When you talk to people you have to bring up your goats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Always 
When you would rather sleep out in the cold with the goaties than in your warm bed. 
You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When you would rather clip your goats then get a badly needed haircut!

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## KW Farms

...your goats eat better than you do. 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## DavyHollow

the first thing you consider when making plans is calculating if anyone is due around then. Because if so, you're busy 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Yep! 

If you can memorize yours and others goats pedigrees!

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## milkmaid

You're talking with someone about pregnancy or sickness or diet or anything, and you spin off into "Well, with goats, it's like this..."

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## thegoatgirl

......When a doe's due, you stay up ALL NIGHT watching her!! (And YES, I do this, LOL.)


----------



## DavyHollow

you are so antsy about your babies you surf TGS to look at baby pictures of other goats...

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## VincekFarm

You would rather hang out with your goats than anyone else. :help: 
:ROFL: 


You know your a goat fanatic if........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If you know all of your goats birthdays and not all your family members

You know your a goat fanatic if........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just gonna bump this up again! 

You know your a goat fanatic if....

When watching a music video and you see a goat you say "did you see that!? Look it's a goat!" and your friends think your really weird!






You know your a goat fanatic if....


----------



## coltrule

you sleep with a baby goat all night,and get up ever hour to feed it.

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## meluvgoats

If it was up to you you'd let the goats live in your house.

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Red Maple Farm

You have baby goat liveing in your house, that has small little diapers, Sleeps on your bed at night, and jumps off your dinning room table because it's so much darn fun!.... and your boyfriend is giveing you look like where did I find this woman... 

You know if you are a goat fanatic if.......


----------



## goat

your idea of a fun summer vacation is a trip to a national goat show

You know you are a goat fanatic if........


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

you have a buck lined up before your new goats are even home 

You know you are a goat fanatic if........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goat said:


> your idea of a fun summer vacation is a trip to a national goat show
> 
> You know you are a goat fanatic if........


Sounds good to me!!! 

If you drool over udders!

You know you are a goat fanatic if.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You have a dream that your friend is pregnant with baby goaties!

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: (and one has WATTLES!!!)

If you would rather buy a goat then other things!


You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!
You're whole Xmas list is goat stuff!
You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 

You share food/drinks with your goats!

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

You spend more time with goats than you do socializing with other people!
You know you're a goat fantatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If you LOVE to clip goats!

You know you're a goat fantatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If you'd rather clean goat pens than go to a party!
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! yep!

your gonna pay for that?! LOL!


If you tell people you are busy the week your doe is due...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! My mind got scrambled!
If almost every dream you have is goat related.
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## caprine crazy

you make your parents take off a week of work to go watch the ADGA National Show!


----------



## milkmaid

You know you're a goat fanatic if you spend half your time on TGS and the other half out with the goats. -My Brother

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If you'd rather sleep outside with the goats than in bed.

You know you're a goat fanatic if......


----------



## rosti

....you go hide in the barn with your goats when your cousins come over. 

You might be a goat frantic if.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!^

if you would rather go to a show then to your little cousins B-Day party... LOL!

you know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Jessica84

You first started buying goats with a limit of 25 then almost 2 years later you have 127

You might be a goat fanatic if......


----------



## liz

you have panic attacks when away from your goats longer than a few hours and kidding season is a "vacation" from doing normal family obligations.

You might be a goat fanatic if:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If you work everything around your does due dates

you know you are a goat fanatic if....


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you tell the school that a family emergency came up when your doe goes into labor


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you know you are a goat fanatic if.,..


----------



## caprine crazy

^HAHA! Hilarious!
if you have withdraws from this site!

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## meluvgoats

if you have slept more times with the goats than sleeping on your own bed!
You know you are a goat fanatic if


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Kayla! I do!! 

if the vacation you are planning is the ADGA National show! LOL

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## caprine crazy

I do too! IDK what I'm going to do when school starts!

if you don't go on too long of vacations because you get worried about your goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! I'm going camping next week IDK what I,m gonna do without y'all and my goats!

LOL! Yep!

If you think about breeding your goats to this buck or that one before they even kid!

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Skyla, I was away for a week without TGS and the goats about two weeks ago :hair: 

If you are depressed at the end of the holiday because you want your goats soooooo badly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just at my 4-H fair for 5 days... I had two of my goats with me... but I missed the rest at home! I was dying to talk to all of you!

If you would rather be at a goat show then a family get together

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## caprine crazy

if you wait to eat lunch at 2:00 pm because you are engrossed in a goat show. (At that point my mom practically drug me away from the show! :ROFL: )

You know your a goat fanatic if,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Kayla!

If you stay up late cause you think your goats in labor.... but she holds off another night.... Maybe it was prelabor LOL!


You know your a goat fanatic if,


----------



## caprine crazy

if you apply things you learn to goats so you understand it better!

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... 
I could tell you tons of things I have learned about goats!! But not what I learned in history last year!
You know your a goat fanatic if,


----------



## meluvgoats

if you fall asleep in class but when the teacher mentions the word "goat" you suddenly are wide awake!

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## caprine crazy

I do that all the time Lauren!

if everyone at school calls you the goat girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!
Well I don't got to school.... LOL! sooo.... hehe!

If you think bucks smell good

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## rosti

.....you are at the feed store more than anywhere else.

You know you're a goat frantic if.....


----------



## meluvgoats

You smell like a buck at school and all the town people comment :roll: happened to me today, curse you Rocky  LOL!

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

If you start looking at horses and say "If your rump was a bit more level and had a better extended brisket you would be an amazing dairy goat!!" LOL!!!

you know you are a goat fanatic if,....


----------



## caprine crazy

If you're suddenly sad when your FFA leader won't let you do Dairy Goat Evalution CDE. 

Your know your a goat fanatic if,


----------



## Tayet

If all you can think about is if the goat owners you are buying from have emailed you back yet!

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Ozark Lady

You know your goats so well, that the slightest "off" action and you alert to it, and start taking temps, and checking eyelids, and in general going over records to figure out why the animal is "off" today. But, you are surprised when you come down sick or hubby gets sick, you didn't see it coming!


----------



## ThreeHavens

If you know the many uses of baking soda and apple cider vinegar.

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## thegoatgirl

...You know your goat's pedigree, DOB, ect. but don't know your family member's bday.:ROFL:

You know you're a goat fanatic if .......


----------



## RandomGoats

If you let you goat in the house! 

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Your goats are so attached to you that they will call when they need attention -- not when they're hungry.

You know your a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## Zarafia

You know each of your goats' voices so well that you can tell exactly who's calling you every time.
You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## apachezgirl

you refer you goats as your "kids" also.

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Zarafia

You let your bottle baby (who's six months old now!) in the house to "apologise" for giving him a bath .
You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Zarafia

Your six month old bottle baby knows what a great trampoline your couch makes :ROFL:.
You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## MollyLue9

You don't panic if you find a stray poop in your carpet while vacuuming!


----------



## MollyLue9

You take someone's temperature and think 102 is normal. You are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

You dress like your goat.

You know you are a goat fanatic if....


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## marshmallow4212

Omg they are so cute I want one but we don't have a farm so.......but I have land but not a farm and I want one for my birthday cuz it is coming up so I need some tips on how to get a goat.i want a pygmy goat and are they good pets


----------



## Trickyroo

:shrug: No fair , all mine are taken already :: 
You know your a goat addict when there are hairballs , dustballs in the house but your goat barn is as clean as a whistle 

You know your a goat fanatic if....


----------



## ThreeHavens

marshmallow4212 said:


> Omg they are so cute I want one but we don't have a farm so.......but I have land but not a farm and I want one for my birthday cuz it is coming up so I need some tips on how to get a goat.i want a pygmy goat and are they good pets


The one you see in my picture, that's Patti she's a Nigerian Dwarf goat and YES, perfect pets.

1: Makes sure your area is zoned for them.

2: DO YOUR RESEARCH. They're complicated.

3: You'll need a buddy for them, goat's should never be alone.

4: Buy from a responsible breeder who will take you under their wing. Don't skimp on price, that price makes sure they are healthy and socialized.


----------



## Trickyroo

WHF , I LOVE that photo , lolol
It says it all


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you're a goat fanatic if ... someone who is visiting said, "I love your goats! They're precious." New friendship = formed.


----------



## Texas.girl

marshmallow4212 said:


> Omg they are so cute I want one but we don't have a farm so.......but I have land but not a farm and I want one for my birthday cuz it is coming up so I need some tips on how to get a goat.i want a pygmy goat and are they good pets


Be VERY CAREFUL for what you asked for. I told God I wanted to borrow a goat to clean out my vegetable garden, then a Boer doe walked by the house last Nov. I was told she needed a friend, so I asked God to send me a friend for her. I now own 6 goats, 5 of which were given to me.ray:


----------



## xymenah

You know you're a goat fanatic if when you break your hand the first thing you think of is if your going to be able to hand milk any more.


----------



## WillowGem

You know you're a goat fanatic if...you sit bundled up in a 30 degree barn, reading a book, just to spend time with the goats, rather than staying in a warm cozy house.

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## milkmaid

> You know you're a goat fanatic if when you break your hand the first thing you think of is if your going to be able to hand milk any more.


Oh yeah, that would be me!


----------



## JaLyn

You have more pics of your goats then you do your kids lol..

You know your a goat finatic if....


----------



## goathiker

You hear a weird noise in the middle of the night and you run straight out to the barn...in your underwear.

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Used2bmimi

Bwa ha ha ha ha giggle snort guffaw hee hee hee...sniff...I thought I had it bad...Did ya put on your boots?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh oops sorry...sniff...tee hee..

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## ThreeHavens

... Your mom introduces you as the "goat girl".

And you're proud of it 

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## Trickyroo

I swear this thread is hysterical....I trying to "like" all of them , buti can't keep up , lolol. So funny !

You cut up your favorite or even brand new fleeces to put on your sick goat ! 

You know your a goat fanatic if.....


----------



## ThreeHavens

Trickyroo, I've done that! :laugh: I cut up my lovely pajamas.

You know you're a goat fanatic if people are afraid to talk about goats to you because you'll go all "goat encyclopedia" on them.

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## Trickyroo

When your too sick to do housework or make dinner but you can dress warmly and sit out in the goat barn for hours 

You know your a goat fanatic if.......


----------



## WillowGem

You take a drive on garbage day, just to see if anyone threw out something that would be a great addition to the goat pen. 
Yep, I go "trolling for trash". 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

1. You spend all your breaks,lunches and free time at work looking TGS and other goat sites
2. You spend your weeks vacation around the times your does are ready to deliver
3. You do odd jobs so you can afford the BEST hay


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> You take a drive on garbage day, just to see if anyone threw out something that would be a great addition to the goat pen.
> 
> You know you are a goat fanatic if...


Envy you--no trash pickup out here. Must haul my trash to the transfer station (throw trash in cargo box and it is hauled away to another county's dump). I recycle all I can. I will say I have eyed a few things I have seen at the county transfer station but so far never asked if I can have it.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh Texasgirl, ASK...often they are just glad not to have to haul it off to the landfill!


----------



## Texas.girl

Used2bmini--I would ask if I saw something I really wanted. I have seen things that made me think--what would I use that for? But nothing I just had to have. If I ever see something I really want--I will ask. For instance I have been asking about the pallets at every store I spot them. Some say no, but when they say yes:leap:


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl, It's like pulling teeth to find free pallets anymore...now most places return them for a deposit.  I know, I ask everywhere I go. 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...you get super excited about finding free pallets!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

You know you're a goat fanatic if.... you tell your boyfriend that he better propose with a goat instead of a ring.

You know you're a goat fanatic if?


----------



## MOgoatlady

Finding out there is only store bought cows milk in the fridge causes your 2-year-old to have a complete meltdown. 
missing my fresh milk...

you know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> You know you're a goat fanatic if.... you tell your boyfriend that he better propose with a goat instead of a ring.


That is the way it is done in many countries around the world. It is called a dowry.

You know you're a goat fanatic if you get depressed when your first born runs away from you instead of letting you scratch her chest/chin, so you go inside and post a question on TGS to find out why.

You know you're a goat fanatic if?


----------



## Trickyroo

Your hubby's favorite sweatshirt has a small hole in it and he asks if you
can sew it and you say no and rip it off him and start sizing up one of your goats for it and start cutting sleeves off immediately 

You know your a goat fanatic when.....


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

> You know you're a goat fanatic if.... you tell your boyfriend that he better propose with a goat instead of a ring.


OMG I DID THAT!!!!!!
Great minds think alike!


----------



## WillowGem

If all you want for Christmas is electricity run to the goat barn. 
(and that's what I'm getting!! )

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> If all you want for Christmas is electricity run to the goat barn.
> (and that's what I'm getting!! )


For Christmas I want some hay feeders. He said he was going to make them anyway so now I have to come up with something else. He also said another goat enclosure and chicken coop with chickens :chick: also didn't count. What else could anyone want?

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl said:


> What else could anyone want?


 So True!! 
My husband's friends think he's nuts when he tells them that's what I'm getting for Christmas.
They think he should get me jewelry...I don't need or want that...I want stuff for my goats! LOL!! 
Got a pair of Muck chore boots for my birthday, and LOVE them!

You know you are a goat fanatic if...your wardrobe is now based around what is suitable for cleaning the barn. 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## ThreeHavens

When all Christmas money goes to saving up for more goats 

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

You are going to show friends pictures on your phone and you have to explain the goat butt pictures on your phone.

You know you're a goat fanatic if?


----------



## Texas.girl

an elderly friend needs to go to town (an hour away) and doesn't like to go alone. So I am going with her in the morning. I want to buy cheap Santa hats for my goats so i can take their pictures.

You know you're a goat fanatic if?


----------



## emilieanne

Is it bad that about 10 of the ' you know your a goat finatic if..'s apply to me..?:0  lol


----------



## Texas.girl

emilieanne, You know if your a goat fanatic if your avatar is a picture of you kissing a goat.:clap:


----------



## Trickyroo

Only ten of them ? Lolol
Mostly all of them apply to me , lol


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Only ten of them ? Lolol
> Mostly all of them apply to me , lol


I didn't read much of em. Lol prolly most of em though!


----------



## emilieanne

Texas.girl said:


> emilieanne, You know if your a goat fanatic if your avatar is a picture of you kissing a goat.:clap:


Gee thannnnnks! Haha!


----------



## caprine crazy

You know you are a goat fanatic if you train your goat for show even though she can't be shown.

you know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

you go outside to feed the goats their morning alfalfa and the first thing that pops into my your mind upon seeing your 5 month old wearing a watering can around his neck like a necklace is..."I should have brought my camera".

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## PiccoloGoat

When you find out somewhere has a petting zoo and instantly run to it so you can play with the goats. 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

you reach into your pocket because you feel something inside it and pull out a goat berry. (just happened)

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## WillowGem

Hahaha, that's too funny, Texas.girl.

I've had goat berries in my pocket too...and straw in my purse.


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you're a goat fanatic if you call them "your babies"


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> Hahaha, that's too funny, Texas.girl.
> 
> I've had goat berries in my pocket too...and straw in my purse.


You should see my Rav4. I hauled 6 bales of straw in it today. I did put tarps down first.

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Trickyroo

I got tired of putting the tarps down , lolol.
So whats a little straw in the truck ? 
I find hay , straw , dog treats in my pockets all the time 


If you have more goatie pictures then actual human family /

You know you a goat fanatic if....


----------



## PiccoloGoat

At work/school you fantasise about them and constantly want to talk about them. 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

Woke up at 4am feeling hungry. So got up, turned the heater on and then went checked the outdoor temp. (Keep in mind it was short sleeve weather when I went to bed). Outdoor temp. is 33F and the wind is gusting. 

So you know your a goat fanatic when you get dressed to go outside to check on the one goat who spent the entire summer in the hot Texas sun (never went into the shade), carrying the expensive coat you bought him just in case, at 4am in the dark when it is freezing outside. Found him and his buddies on top of the shelter roof. So I brought the coat back inside. But tonight it is suppose to drop into the 20's so I am putting something on him.

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> You should see my Rav4. I hauled 6 bales of straw in it today. I did put tarps down first.
> 
> You know you are a goat fanatic if...


Right after I got my truck when I was 16 I had to go get hay. I didn't know it was going to rain that day (random Texas weather) but it did... My truck is an extended cab f150 and I shoved 2 hay bales in the backseat when it was all still fresh from the dealership (not new but clean)... To this day I STILL have hay in there I will never be able to get out lol

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You give all your animal food at the petting zoo to the goats

You know youre a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

HaleyD said:


> Right after I got my truck when I was 16 I had to go get hay. I didn't know it was going to rain that day (random Texas weather) but it did... My truck is an extended cab f150 and I shoved 2 hay bales in the backseat when it was all still fresh from the dealership (not new but clean)... To this day I STILL have hay in there I will never be able to get out lol


This past summer we had been looking for straw for the goat shelter we were building but everyone we contacted had none. One day we started calling the feed stores in neighboring towns and found someone with straw. Without thinking we headed straight there and picked up a load of straw. I tried to clean all that straw out of the carpet but finally had to pay someone to try and clean it up as it was embaressing. He got a lot more out but not all of it. I now always have a tarp in the vehicle.

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

You know you're a goat fanatic if you are willing to go out in freezing weather to feed goats and break up the ice on their water troughs. burrrrrr.

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## HerdQueen

Everytime you read the word does(as in done something), and your brain registers it as does(multiple female goats).

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## WillowGem

HerdQueen said:


> Everytime you read the word does(as in done something), and your brain registers it as does(multiple female goats).


I do that ALL the time!! :laugh:

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## emilieanne

You know you are a goat finatic if you are dying to get another doe for your herd but your scared that your babies will get jealous of the new one. 
Lol 
You know you are a goat finatic if.....


----------



## NigerianGirl

You skip hanging with friends or family because one of your goats are due 

You know your a goat fanatic when....


----------



## milkmaid

^Yep, that would be me too! During kidding season, I have practically no social life. Which doesn't bother me - not if it's only once a year!


----------



## emilieanne

You know your a goat fanatic when you get a doe with a boat load of worms fleas or mites and coccidia that can barely stand up, knowing that it probably wont make it, just because you want to take the chance of helping her. 

this is her when I picked her up btw,
That's her a week and a half later


----------



## emilieanne

If you text your friend with a goat that's due 24-7 to see how their goat is doing and what is happening. 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

when driving to the nearest big town you keep your eye out for goats. Usually we see small herds, maybe 30 to 50 goats. Today I think we saw somewhere around 500 to 1000 goats between several large herds. Most of what I spotted were Boers, but there was some Spanish mixed in. Loved it.

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## MOgoatlady

You know you are a goat fanatic if when your buck takes the lid off you're coffee cup and drinks your coffee you just put the lid back on and drink it yourself.

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## ThreeHavens

emilieanne: Bless you for saving that girl.

You know you're a goat fanatic if you have a facebook page for your goat ;D

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> emilieanne: Bless you for saving that girl.
> 
> You know you're a goat fanatic if you have a facebook page for your goat ;D
> 
> You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


Thank you! She is my survivor and I'm very proud of having her. 
I'm just a little worried right now that since she was so weak that she won't grow to the correct height that she should be or she won't grow properly period....

You know your are a goat fanatic if when you leave out of town you want someone to stay with them instead of just feed, so they're not lonely


----------



## Trickyroo

Emilleanne , seriously , you are a angel for saving that poor soul !!
Prayers she makes a full recovery and can live a quality life .
That poor thing , OMG.

You know your a goat fanatic when .....


----------



## milkmaid

In a room full of chattering people, the word "goat" makes you instantly turn your head.
You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## demon_rhage

lol...this one is easy but long for me! ur goat comes in the house, takes a bath, and sleeps in ur bed. also at 9 months old and over 100 lbs, thinks she's a "lap goat", and will climb her happy behind right on up into ur lap and get comfy!!


You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You get more excited for getting a new goat than you are for any birthday or christmas!

you know you area goat fanatic if...


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Emilleanne , seriously , you are a angel for saving that poor soul !!
> Prayers she makes a full recovery and can live a quality life .
> That poor thing , OMG.
> 
> You know your a goat fanatic when .....


Thank you so much! Up at 2am ever morning to Feed her and I didn't care about getting sleep for school!
You know you are a goat fanatic when you go to get in a relationship but you make sure they're gunna be ok with and help you show Nd be there when yor goat is in labor with you.

You know you are a goat fanatic when your boyfriend wants to get you a goat for Christmas..!

You know you are a goat fanatic if..


----------



## Texas.girl

You know you're a goat fanatic when you buy manderan oranges, not because I crave them but because my Boer Doe loves the peelings so much.


----------



## Trickyroo

demon_rhage said:


> lol...this one is easy but long for me! ur goat comes in the house, takes a bath, and sleeps in ur bed. also at 9 months old and over 100 lbs, thinks she's a "lap goat", and will climb her happy behind right on up into ur lap and get comfy!!
> 
> You know you are a goat fanatic if...


I love this one . I can just imagine one of my girls , lololol.

You know your a goat fanatic when ....


----------



## RedGate

You announce to your family that you feel like baking something and get their hopes up, only no recipe feels "right" other than goat cookies! Lol. Smelled great while baking and the girls loved them! 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , they are all beautiful  And they really look like the are enjoying your baking , lololol.
So sweet !


----------



## WillowGem

You get excited that there's a recipe for goat cookies! 
Redgate, can you post your recipe...pleeeease. :yum:


You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## goathiker

You take your goats to the beach









You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice goathiker 

You know your a goat fanatic when....


----------



## NigerianGirl

When you buy a giant dog kennel especially to fit large numbers of baby goats in the winter so they don't have to be outside or seperated 

You know your a goat fanatic when....


----------



## HaleyD

goathiker said:


> You take your goats to the beach
> 
> You know you're a goat fanatic if...


Yes! I did that once (I'll post pics later) I can't even count how many people stopped to take pics with them lol

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## HaleyD

Ok here's a pic! I know I have some better one's with both of them but this is the best I could find right now!


----------



## RedGate

Love it Goathiker! I'll try to share how I made the goat cookies tommorrow! Super easy  

You know you're a goat fanatic if... driving an hour to watch a movie in theaters (that you've been SO excited to see) is just WAY tooooo far, but 10+ hours to pick up new goats has you bouncing off the walls because you can make it there in a day! LOL... or you realize you need to sell a kidney to purchase said goats, and see it as a sacrifice to "better your herd". 

Is it safe to say I have a problem?


----------



## Mindy

You know your a Goat fanatic if..........You kiss them more than your spouse.....


----------



## Texas.girl

NigerianGirl--When I was really new to all this my 5 week old kid stopped taking his bottle. I had to take my car into to the shop anyway so I decided to load kid in the back of my SUV and haul him off to the vet. Thankfully it was just a bad stomach ache which a little medicine helped get rid of. Well, I was renting a truck so we bought a large dog crate to put the kid in so I could get him home. After setting up the crate in the back of the pickup truck and putting a very cute 5 week old kid in the crate, we ran a few errands in town before making the hour long drive back home. Every time I looked in the rear view mirror or out one of the windows, people were staring or pointing in my direction.


----------



## Texas.girl

You know you're a goat fanatic when you don't want to spend the money to go to the dentist but don't think twice about spending the money to take a baby goat to the vet.

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## emilieanne

You know your a goat fanatic when you tell everyone your reducing your herd to 15 and end up with a total of 108 goats within the next month! 


You know your a goat fanatic when....


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you're a goat fanatic if the first thing you do when you get home is give the goaties each a kiss through the fence.

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## HaleyD

You know you are a goat fanatic if you plan your college career around your goats! 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## NigerianGirl

Texas.girl that's too funny I'm glad the little thing was better thought  I just love the kids


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

You know you're a goat fanatic when you'd rather have clippers and a show blower rather than a new laptop for Christmas.


----------



## Texas.girl

NigerianGirl--you should have seen the faces of the other patient mom's as I walked through the waiting room carrying a soda bottle baby bottle with milk in it back to the exam room. He kept trying to suck on my finger so I went got the bottle out of the ice chest. Every person in that waiting room had a tiny lap dog on their lap or a cat carrier. It was dead silent in there until I said, "I have a goat", then they all burst out laughing. I can just imagine what they had been thinking before I spoke "what size puppy does that woman have in there?" When we left, my ranch partner carrying Midnight in his arms, the place errupted in "ooooh's" and "awwww's". That occured last May and now he is running around chasing the girls. Time sure flies.

You know your a goat fanatic when you love talking about your goats.

You know your a goat fanatic if....


----------



## NigerianGirl

Texas.girl- that's too funny when I was first getting in to goats one of mine had kids and I was unprepared apparently she didn't produce any milk so we had to run to the dollar general I had to run in with the babies because I didn't want to leave them home alone with my dog and it was soo funny everyone was asking if they could have them it was a great start to a life time love !! 

You know your a goat fanatic when....


----------



## riaketty

When people ask what you want for Christmas and you say you want a goat.
And you're 100% serious.


You know you're a goat fanatic when....


----------



## emilieanne

riaketty said:


> When people ask what you want for Christmas and you say you want a goat.
> And you're 100% serious.
> 
> You know you're a goat fanatic when....


That's funny! Because last year for Christmas I so wanted another doe and my boyfriend had already put the down payment on it and was gunna put it in my room for Christmas morning then found out I couldn't have another one! Haha


----------



## Texas.girl

You know your a goat fanatic when friends take you to the big big city for doctor appointments and you spend the trip looking at all the trucks that past by because it is just to hard to haul hay, straw and goats in an SUV.


----------



## Trickyroo

When you get excited about getting a milking stand for Christmas and you try to explain it to your friend and they just don't get it , lololol.
Woo Hoo , im getting a milking stand 


You know your a goat fanatic when......


----------



## PiccoloGoat

The only physical activity you do when you don't have school is cleaning for goats. (my back hurts!)

You know you're a goat fanatic when...


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

When your boyfreind gets asked at a family dinner when he is going to buy you a ring and he says- with no smile-she would rather have a new doe :] You should have seen them when i agreed!

That would have to be a heck of a spendy show quality puts it in the pail type of doe!!!!
You know you're a goat fanatic when . . .


----------



## Trickyroo

So basically , you guys could have been married already and nobody would have known , except for that new goat running around , lololol.
Nice one 

You know your a goat fanatic when...


----------



## goathiker

If all your hair is chewed off on one side and you expect people to understand when you say you have bottle babies.

You know you're a goat fanantic when...


----------



## Trickyroo

lololol Good one goathiker 
Who hasnt been there at least once , lol.


----------



## WillowGem

goathiker said:


> If all your hair is chewed off on one side and you expect people to understand when you say you have bottle babies.
> 
> You know you're a goat fanantic when...


 :ROFL: Love this one, goathiker!

You know you're a goat fanantic when...


----------



## Trickyroo

I know , that is IMO the best one yet !!!
I know I've been there , lolololol


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

I just had to chime in with...when your bottle baby goes to college with you every day (I had classes from 8 am til 8 pm) and as he is riding the elevator, following me down the halls screaming at me that I am going to fast, sleeping next to my desk, etc. everyone just goes "oh her? She's the goat-girl". Luckily it was the the agriculture dept. (got my masters in ag woohoo!) so they understood


----------



## mjgh06

When your buck's been in rut, but he's just so precious, you no longer mind or notice the smell... or when you're thinking about not paying your electric bill on time so you can get that new goat you just saw a picture of... or when you can't be with your goats, so you read all 27 pages of responses to this thread just to read more about goats...lol

You know you're a goat fanatic if....


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

when your Christmas present to yourself is another goat 

you know your a goat fanatic if.......


----------



## mjgh06

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Your goats are so attached to you that they will call when they need attention -- not when they're hungry.


SO true... mine call to me just because they want me to come out there and play with them.


----------



## riaketty

When you take care of the goats before yourself in the morning.

When you share your breakfast with the goats and end up with nothing left to eat yourself!


----------



## mjgh06

when is starts raining outside in the middle of the night and you get up just to check on your goats only to find one not in the shelter, so you run out and spend an hour in the rain chasing a goat into the barn. (happened last night).... or when what to learn about something new - pooch test- and spend all day looking at pics of goat pooches.

you know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## WillowGem

mjgh06 said:


> or when what to learn about something new - pooch test- and spend all day looking at pics of goat pooches.
> 
> you know you're a goat fanatic if...


LOL, mjgh06!! :lol:

And along that line...when your boys are banded, you spend hours, each and every day, checking their "boy parts", and are thrilled when they finally fall off! 
My sister was so disgusted, heehee! 

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## NigerianGirl

mjgh06 said:


> When your buck's been in rut, but he's just so precious, you no longer mind or notice the smell... or when you're thinking about not paying your electric bill on time so you can get that new goat you just saw a picture of... or when you can't be with your goats, so you read all 27 pages of responses to this thread just to read more about goats...lol
> 
> You know you're a goat fanatic if....


Love it!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you're a goat fanatic if you just bounced around the house like a madman because you finally finished saving for the lamancha that's due in a month or so 

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## goathiker

You spend all or some part of January through May looking under your goats tails and feeling their butts. 

You know you're a goat fanatic when...


----------



## mjgh06

Here's one I did today... when you are driving through town and notice open fields and think to yourself "Oh, that would be so nice to have some goats there", or I do this all the time - when you go out shopping (in my case Goodwill) only to search through sweaters to find ones you can use for your goats and the really fanatic part is I know all my goats sizes.

You know you are a goat fanatic if,


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

You know you are a goat fanactic if you brush your goats teeth and taught them how to drink from a water bottle

you know you are a goat fanatic when...


----------



## mjgh06

Got another one - when home improvements have Nothing to do with your home, but EVERYTHING to do with your goats. That's my motto...lol
(oh yeah and now I've read all 28 pages of responses)

You know you're a goat fanatic, if


----------



## ThreeHavens

If the first thing you're parents can think of to tell strangers is that I'm the "goat girl" hehe :laugh:

You know you're a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## Used2bmimi

If it's Christmas Eve, Santa hasn't come yet and you are sitting at the computer reading TGS because it relaxes you. Sigh. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Texas.girl

goathiker said:


> You spend all or some part of January through May looking under your goats tails and feeling their butts.
> 
> You know you're a goat fanatic when...


I would like to know how you do that. As soon as I get anywhere near that part of my girl's anatomy their tales turn under covering up their private areas. Short of grabbing the tale and forcing it up, I can't even see a thing.:eyeroll:


----------



## WillowGem

You know you're a goat fanatic if...the first thing people ask when they see you is, "How are your goats?" 
Don't they know by now that is the wrong question to ask, unless they have time for a really long conversation...LOL!!

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## augusffa

You take videos of them so when you leave on a trip you can watch them play

You know ur a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Payton

If your 15 and tell people you have kids....(while keeping the straightest face)


----------



## augusffa

If all of the research papers you write for school are written about goats lol  btw I'm guilty of 90% of these hahaha

You know your a goat fanatic if...


----------



## caprine crazy

I do that too augusffa!

...if you try to right a novel about goat related stuff! BTW I tried this and it didn't work out to well. I got in a fight with Microsoft Word.

You know you're a goat fanatic...


----------



## augusffa

Lol  
...when you randomly hear the name of the place u get ur feed from(TSC for me) mentioned in someone else's convo u immediately look up and start eavesdropping 

You know our a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

Payton said:


> If your 15 and tell people you have kids....(while keeping the straightest face)


Last summer my friend and ranch partner wanted me to come with him to his family reunion. Keep in mind he will be 66 in a few weeks and he moved out here full time last spring. You should have seen the look on his relatives faces when he said, "we already have a kid". Fortunately I had a picture of Lawn Mower on my cell phone I could show folks.

You know your a goat fanatic when you have pictures of your goats on your cell phone.

You know your a goat fanatic....


----------



## caprine crazy

....your teacher asks you what you think of when you think of Texas and you pipe up and say Boer goats! I actually did this today in Spanish class! LOL!

You know you're a goat fanatic if...


----------



## Texas.girl

Caprine Crazy--we also have a lot of Spanish goats here


----------



## caprine crazy

Really? Do you have a lot of Savannah breeders down there too? I know there are a lot of Boer breeders down there that I admire.


----------



## goathiker

If you come in from the barn so stiff you can't bend over anymore, but, it's okay cause your goats all have dry beds.

You know you're a goat fanatic...


----------



## critergiter09

When you pull up to the drive though window at the arbys in town and they ask why your goat is not with you.

When you talk to your goats and they bahh back. You can say come here and the one your talking to comes.

Your friends and family think that its so cool that your goats talk back to you, but the goats don't talk back to them when they try it.

When you take a special goat out on a date with you and your fiance to drive around the state park close by then stop to get ice cream on the way home. While all 3 of us are sitting on the tailgate of the truck eatting our ice cream while the goat eats her cone random people walk by and ask to take pictures.  

I could go on and on lol

You know your a goat fanatic if....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Texas.girl

caprine crazy said:


> Really? Do you have a lot of Savannah breeders down there too? I know there are a lot of Boer breeders down there that I admire.


Don't know about all of Texas but in my corner this is meat and fiber country. Up until the '80's this was the Angora Capital of the World. More Angora goats here then anywhere else on the planet--no exageration. that all changed when the feds stopped the flow of money to the Angora industry. Out of survival many ranchers decided to switch to Boer and/or Spanish goats. We visited an auction once. It was sheep and goat day. We saw lots of Boers, plenty of Spanish, of course sheep, but only 1 dairy goat (looked nubian) in the entire bunch.


----------



## augusffa

If your parents picked u up early from school to take a kid to the vets bc of an emergency and when u open the door there is a huge Nubian doer staring at you and she licks your cheek as a greeting and everyone in the classroom next to your van jumps out of their seat to come and see lol this has happened about 3 times to me 

You know you are a goat fanatic if


----------



## Texas.girl

you worry about your goats at night because it is storming outside and you don't know for sure that everyone is in their shelters safe and dry.

You know your are a goat fanatic...


----------



## JenVise

You set your alarm for every two hours to go out in the middle of the night to check on your mammas-to-be....

You know you are a got fanatic if...


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I have a few...
If you transported goats in your CAR more than 5 times.

If you're at a gas station (I just had to need gas on a goat transport right?) and you see people at the next pump look in my car and ask why I have an empty dog crate in my car with hay.
My response: "because I breed dairy goats and have to go pick up a yearling".
They were like "....Oh. ...cool man. I met this guy who had those goats that faint and it was so bleepin cool." Then they start their mow mow diesel truck and drive off.

also you know you're a goat fanatic if you start talking kids to friends/acquaintances and they somehow think I have human kids LOL. 
A few times I should have been direct that they were GOAT kids...into the conversation they found out what I was talking about soon enough though. Most of them knew I raised goats still.


----------



## Abra

Your goats eat better and healthier than YOU do because you just spent your last $100 at the grocery store buying well over 50 pounds of fresh fruit and veggies just for THEM.!!! 

You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You see someone with a tattoo that says "ff" and you laugh because you thought he was a First Freshener. 

You know you're a goat fanatic when...


----------



## Texas.girl

You Know your a goat fanatic if...

you choose to eat an orange or banana instead of a candy bar because the goats just love the peelings.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

So true! Lol


----------



## Zarafia

You recognise your friends on here after they've changed their username by knowing the face of their baby pet goat... (yep, just happened!)


----------



## Sheffba

You would rather stay home and play with your goats then go out for Valentine's Day dinner..


----------



## .:Linz:.

Instead of monsters and bad guys, your idea of a nightmare is dreaming your herd contracts CL.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you're a goat fanatic if...
You go through a drive-thru with your goat baaing and the person gives you a weird look

You take your goat in to your classroom

You take your goats on car rides

You teach your goats tricks

You cook for your goats


----------



## Trickyroo

I cook for my dogs occasionally 
I also cook for the birds a lot.
And sometimes I even cook for my husband 

BUT , the animals ALWAYS eat first on our farm 

You know your a goat fanatic when....


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You get personally offended when someone says something bad about goats. 
You know you're a goat fanatic when...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

when you take your three goat kids to your son's preschool class. lol


----------



## hearthnsoul

You have a "goatie pop up playpen" in your car for trips around town, I shouldn't admit such a thing 
and another one to ad that i should not admit, when you need to use the bathroom you have the pitter patter of little hooves trying to beat you in there before you shut the door!
You know you are a goat fanatic if...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

PiccoloGoat said:


> You get personally offended when someone says something bad about goats.
> You know you're a goat fanatic when...


All the time!


----------



## BlissMeadows

you know your a goat fanatic when you take your goat for a walk down the road and your neighbors give you weird looks


----------



## ogfabby

How about when you take your goats for walks down the road and your neighbors DON'T look at you weird because they are so used to it now!!


----------



## leadamcik

When you get offered 2 grand for your goat and you decide to keep him because you know you can't leave without him <3


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You make and buy coats and heat lamps to keep your goats nice and warm when you are freezing


----------



## Texas.girl

You know you're a goat fanatic when...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

LOL! She looks so comfy there on the back seat. LOLOLOL. So sweet!


When you wake up early on Saturday mornings because you can't wait to go out and see your new kids! (Even when it is 10 degrees outside and your day off).


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you come in with goat hair on you, and ask your husband if he likes your new perfume.


----------



## .:Linz:.

... when you've got a built in goat radar and can spot 'em in fields while driving/riding places, and when you get to know where goaties live around you, you always look to check on them when riding by.


----------



## imthegrt1

When u look in ur pocket and got ten bucks left and choose to buy feed for ur goats .and tell ur kinds that were having rice for dinner


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you spend more money on the goats than yourself 

when you buy special "people treats" for the goats


----------



## PiccoloGoat

when you consider catching a plane to another state, and another 2-hour train just to go to an all-goat fair.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

where is that at? I wanna go!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Haha! The bottom of Australia.


----------



## Abra

When you make sure that your baby goats have their bottles right on time, but forget all about your human kids's lunch! (or breakfast.... Or dinner...) LoL


----------



## PiccoloGoat

when any mention of the word "goat" perks you up and snaps you to attention!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

sorry nobody is posting so I have to do another one 

You know you're a goat fanatic when instead of saying "weather" you type "wether"


----------



## katie

When you have to check with your goats and there schedule before you go anywhere.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

when you say BAAAD instead of bad


----------



## milkmaid

> when you say baaad instead of bad


:laugh:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you are a goat fanatic when you consider driving over 100 miles into New Hampshire to buy a $300 goat


----------



## ndwarf

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> You talk nonstop about goats to your non-goatie friends.....
> 
> You know you are a goat fanatic if...


Haha yes!!:smile:


----------



## margaret

And this THREE YEAR OLD THREAD! Because we need to start up our game threads again!
You know you are a goat fanatic when you're willing to travel almost 1000 miles(one way) for the National show. Without even taking any goats!


----------



## Ranger1

You know you are a goat fanatic if...
...You sleep in the barn in February with them, waiting for them to kid! Oh, and to be a real fanatic, the temperature has to drop to at least 15 degrees at night.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

YKYAAGFW 
you spend at least ten minutes telling a friend that YES you go out there 8 times a day to give the baby a bottle and YES you go out once in the night as well. And YES it is totally worth it!


----------



## margaret

YKYAAGFW
When your favorite 'vacations' are goat shows.


----------



## Trollmor

... if you get really, physically, HUNGRY when seeing a nice bush of willow or aspen.

You know you are a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

You use a goat brush to brush your hair.

You know you are a goat fanatic if ...


----------



## Trollmor

Sienna's silly goats said:


> You use a goat brush to brush your hair.


And do not notice ...


----------

